# Blake Lively ist das neue Gesicht für 'Gucci Première'



## beachkini (23 Juni 2012)

​
Blake Lively wird das italienische Luxus-Label Gucci repräsentieren. Das "Gossip Girl" ist das neue Gesicht des Dufts "Gucci Première".

In einem Interview mit dem amerikanischen Fashion-Online-Portal "WWD" verriet die 24-Jährige: "Gucci ist ein Grundnahrungsmittel. Es ist eine Marke, zu der ich immer aufgeschaut habe, weil es für mich Stärke repräsentiert. In ihren Designs, in ihren Bildern, in dem, für was sie menschenfreundlich stehen, und vor allem in ihren Parfüms ... Ich könnte nicht stolzer sein, mit Gucci und Frida arbeiten zu dürfen."

Und auch Guccis Creative Director Frida Giannini freut sich über die Zusammenarbeit mit der Schauspielerin: "Sie ist ein Mädchen mit außerordentlicher Schönheit und ein Mädchen, das Mode liebt. Auch wenn sie jung ist, ist sie äußerst entschlossen, ich mag dieses Temperament. Sie weiß, wie sie eine Diva im richtigen Sinne sein kann, mit einem ehrgeizigen Glamour"

In der Pressemitteilung fuhr sie fort: "In der Schaffensphase des Dufts habe ich mich von dem zeitlosen Hollywood-Glanz und den Ikonen aus Hollywoods goldener Ära inspirieren lassen. Blakes einzigartiger Stil und ihr Charisma bringen erwecken diese Faszination zum Leben in einer zeitgemäßen Art und Weise."

Mit ihrem Deal mit Gucci reiht sich Livley, die auch schon für Chanel-Handtaschen warb, in de Riege andere Hollywood-Stars wie James Franco und Evan Rachel Wood, die ebenfalls für die Düfte des Luxus-Labels werben.

"Gucci Première" wird in Großbritannien Ende Juli auf den Markt kommen. Hoffentlich dauert es hierzulande dann auch nicht mehr so lang.


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2012)

> Sie weiß, wie sie eine Diva im richtigen Sinne sein kann, mit einem ehrgeizigen Glamour



das passt ja   :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2012)

schönes Gesicht


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juni 2012)

Eine gute Nachricht!


----------



## Jone (28 Juni 2012)

Sehr schön, da kommt doch Freude auf


----------

